# It's King's time..



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

We made the appointment to have King, our 7 year old shepherd, put to sleep on Monday. We are taking him for a long car ride, a cheeseburger (he loooves cheese!) and ice cream (he also loves ice cream, but not as much as cheese!) today. My mom and I are taking him. He is my mom's heart dog, for sure. He also has always been with me, right by my side the whole time I've been ill, the past 6 years. I was so incredibly scared of him when we first got him, I didn't come around and start walking him, loving him until we'd had him for a year, I have been home-bound the whole time we've had him, in and out of hospital and he'd always be with me, or waiting, even when I was scared of him- even when I wouldn't pet him. He has made me absolutely love the breed. I never would have got Kayden and Skylar if I didn't meet him. I never would have got any dogs of my own. 

He has had severe hip dysplasia for a long time. His hip never fit right. He had xrays at 1 year old, and we were told he would never have it. A few months ago we had him xrayed, after having him on pain meds and supplements, and it showed hip dysplasia. We can't keep him on pain meds anymore, they aren't nearly as effective. It's not fair to him. I know it was an incredibly hard decision for my mom, but we left it up to her. She didn't want to let go. 

I was taking videos of him and my dogs playing in the snow last year. He was running, with a limp and a hop. Two days ago, we had our first snowfall- I took videos of him with my dogs, he stayed beside me and looked at me with sad eyes.. I know he wanted to play so bad but it hurt too much.. he did run a couple feet, and that night he couldn't get up the stairs. The next day my mom made the appointment. My family let her decide, I wouldn't want someone making that decision for me about Kayden or Skylar, I knew she'd know when the time was right for her. 

He basically walks on three legs. He's very restless, whining, and not tolerant of my dogs like he used to be. They can be a couple feet away from him and he'll turn and growl at them, thinking they're making him hurt. His eyes have changed. He's very clingy, more-so than normal (which is a lot!) 

I don't even know why I'm writing this, to strangers. I guess maybe I think you'll understand more than family members or friends. King is an amazing dog. We are having him cremated and burying him in our yard (I will have this house eventually, so I'm not worried about moving) 

I am on the search for a perfect "headstone" for him. I may take a print of his paw today and make one. 
Every time he has begged for food since my mom made the appointment, he gets something. He can sleep anywhere he wants to. He can run as much as he wants all weekend. Get as many cuddles as he wants. Come on any drive he wants to. 

Here his in during the first snow of 2011









And one I took last year, my moms favorite of him


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Your story made me cry. I can't tell you how selfless and kind your decision is to King. Your heartbreaking decision shows your genuine love and devotion to your dog. I am so sorry...
I'm going to give my unsuspecting puppies a huge hug now...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am very sorry for your pain. Sounds like he will be greatly missed. Enjoy your great weekend with him.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry that King's time has come. It is such a selfless decision that your Mom is making. Poor guy sounds as if he is not enjoying life anymore and is in pain. My prayers are with King for an easy crossing over to the bridge, and for you and your family to find solace and comfort in your time of grief. (((HUGS)))


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

even tho we are strangers to you in person, we are not strangers in the feelings of the heart. we all understand. totally.

sending you and your mom (((hugs))) and strength for monday. 

bless your heart king, what a beautiful boy you are.

take care, many blessings.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry, but glad you're being unselfish in your decision, or your mom is, anyway.
Give her a hug from us.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry about King.My heart goes out to you and your family as you chose his needs first. Sounds like King is having a great weekend b/c you guys are giving him his wish list. Take Care.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i am so sorry this decision had to be made. its not an easy one. You guys are in my thoughts. Give your mom some hugs from all of us. Remind her she let him go with love and he'll be forever grateful someone loved him enough to not allow him to live in pain anymore.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry, will be keeping everyone in my prayers.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. You are very brave.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

King trusts you and your mom to do the right thing and you are, even though it feels like the worst. He sounds like a very special part of your family.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, it is never an easy decision. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. **hugs**


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for all your kind words, my mom read them and thanks you too.

I made a memorial video, even though he's not gone yet, I thought it would be easier to make it now when he's still here, rather than when he's gone- when I lost the puppy I had for 3 weeks I couldn't look at her pictures for months, and I've had King for 6 years so it'll be much harder, I think.

Anyway, here it is if you'd like to watch it.






The song is "my old friend" by Johnny Reid.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

what a beautiful video. i'm very sorry you have to go through this...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------

